# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Për dasmën e synetisë shpenzon 200 mijë euro!

## illyrian rex

Shkup, 3 gusht - Në kohën kur kriza globale ekonomike ka përfshirë gjithë botën dhe shumë njerëz ndjejnë pasojat serioze të saj, qoftë edhe gjatë përpjekjes për të siguruar nevojat  elementare të jetës, disa qytetarë nuk i shmangin shpenzimet e qindra mijëra eurove për një dasmë sa më të veçantë dhe të pazakontë. 
Në fshatin Debresh të Gostivarit prej dy ditësh po organizohet një syneti, për të cilën mendohet se janë shpenzuar rreth *200 mijë euro*. Grupe folklorike, këngëtarë të njohur të estradës shqiptare, madje edhe rreth *100 pehlivanë*, që kanë ardhur nga vende të ndryshme të rajonit dhe Maqedonia, janë vetëm disa nga aktivitetet e pazakonta të këtij organizimi. *Por, këtyre shpenzimeve marramendëse i është shtuar edhe angazhimi i helikopterit, pasi babai kishte vendosur që djalin ta shëtiste me helikopter përpara synetisë.*“I përshëndes të gjithë mysafirët dhe këngëtarët që kanë ardhur sonte në këtë festë të madhe. Ju përshëndes me gjithë zemër, ju falënderoj me gjithë zemër.. Ma keni bo zemrën mal, ishalla ua kthej të gjithëve për të mirë”, tha Shazo Ferati.
*Sabri Fejzullahu, Leonora Jakupi, Sinan Vllasaliu, Ilir Shaqiri, Ermal Fejzullahu, Shkurte Fejza, Remzije Osmani, ishin vetëm disa nga rreth 15 këngëtarët e ftuar në dasmën e familjes Ferati.* Edhe këngëtarët ishin mjaft të kënaqur nga ky organizmin.
“Nuk kam kënduar nëpër dasma, mirëpo sinqerisht u mahnita shumë. Nuk mund t’i them dasmë përveç se një festë shumë e madhe... një madhështi, se kisha besuar se do të jetë e llojit të tillë”, u shpreh Leonora Jakupi për Alsat-M .
“Për mua është një dasmë shumë e veçantë e cila ndodh shumë rrallë, zakonisht kombinohemi në dasma shumë emra të ndryshme, por kështu kombinime me kaq shumë këngëtarë nuk ka pas”, theksoi Shkurte Fejza.
Edhe pse organizuesit e dasmës nuk kanë dashur të tregojnë për shumën e shpenzuar, mendohet se shifra arrin deri në *200 mijë euro*. Familja Ferati jeton në Zvicër dhe është pronare e një firme private. *Por dasmat e tilla me harxhime marramendëse janë bërë zakon për këtë periudhë dy mujore verore, veçanërisht në fshatrat e Gostivarit. Pak kohë më parë në fshatin Gradec, edhe një nuse është marrë me helikopter, angazhimi i të cilit ka kushtuar mbi 30 mijë euro.*

----------


## busavata

sju paska bo edhe shtrejt  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Hajde **** fshatar ,hajde.

----------


## USA NR1

*o vella niher njeri behet sinet,me te thane edhe martohet njehere se di ?,per ata ai me martese ka shpenzuar me pak se ai qe u be sinet* LOL
(sipas meje budallaki)

----------


## saura

Shkojne leket tek trapat  :perqeshje:

----------


## Renea

Shum harxhime jan duke u bo per dasma , tani edhe ato qe skan mjaftushem , po harxhojn shum , me shum se sa e kan xhepin.

Nuk di si asht ne vende tjera , por mendoj se ne Maqedoni harxhohet me se shumti .

Gostivari esht njeri nga reonet me te pasura ndoshta ne mbar shqiptarin .

----------


## maratonomak

du dhe une me u ba synet .

kush po i harxhon 200 mije euro per mua , se behem synet une ? :perqeshje:

----------


## saura

> Shum harxhime jan duke u bo per dasma , tani edhe ato qe skan mjaftushem , po harxhojn shum , me shum se sa e kan xhepin.
> 
> Nuk di si asht ne vende tjera , por mendoj se ne Maqedoni harxhohet me se shumti .
> 
> Gostivari esht njeri nga reonet me te pasura ndoshta ne mbar shqiptarin .



Kane tradit pastiçerin ...me kan thene qe i mbani dhe per shume qeflinj  :perqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

> Shkojne leket tek trapat : p


E po trapi gjo e modhe  :shkelje syri: 

Kot ska kushtu 200 mije Euro :ngerdheshje: 

Po brisku besoj se prej florini do ket qen :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Genjeshter , nga ato qe vetem gogolat i hane.

Posi jo mer , fshatari , cuditerisht miliarder , po harxhoka 200 mije euro per synetin e djalit. 

60 mije euro shpenzoi vajza e sulltanit te bruneit per datelindjen e saj , e babai i saj ka aq lek sa per te blere tere maqedonine bashke me fshatarin e kamur te saj  :ngerdheshje: 

pallavra

----------


## illyrian rex

> Pak kohë më parë në fshatin Gradec, edhe një nuse është marrë me helikopter, angazhimi i të cilit ka kushtuar mbi 30 mijë euro.


Mos ta harrojme edhe kete nusen  :ngerdheshje: 

Shtrohet pyetja si do ta merr nusen fqinji i tyre tani?

----------


## Boy

Or cun, vegla e burrit o delikate. Prandaj feston tjetri!

----------


## illyrian rex

> Genjeshter , nga ato qe vetem gogolat i hane.
> 
> Posi jo mer , fshatari , cuditerisht miliarder , po harxhoka 200 mije euro per synetin e djalit. 
> 
> 60 mije euro shpenzoi vajza e sulltanit te bruneit per datelindjen e saj , e babai i saj ka aq lek sa per te blere tere maqedonine bashke me fshatarin e kamur te saj 
> 
> pallavra


http://www.koha.net/index.php?cid=1,17,30095

Emra, foto, data te gjitha. 
Cka po te duhet me shume?...vetem me t'pas thirr edhe ne dasem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## USA NR1

> Mos ta harrojme edhe kete nusen 
> 
> Shtrohet pyetja si do ta merr nusen fqinji i tyre tani?


*me Boing more me gjith helikopter*

----------


## saura

> E po trapi gjo e modhe 
> 
> Kot ska kushtu 200 mije Euro
> 
> Po brisku besoj se prej florini do ket qen



Aman se po shkoj te behem kirurge ne Maqedoni ...(mi ke marru kukllat ,te kam thene vetem dy cope konsumo ahaha)

----------


## Renea

> Kane tradit pastiçerin ...me kan thene qe i mbani dhe per shume qeflinj


Po per pasticeri jan te njoftur , cysh ne kohen e Jugosllavis me biznese ne gati cdo qytet te Jugosllavis. Akoma i ke , sidomos ne Kroaci.

----------


## illyrian rex

> *me Boing more me gjith helikopter*


Shyqyr qe s'ka Gostivari dalje ne deti... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ardiana luzha

> http://www.koha.net/index.php?cid=1,17,30095
> 
> Emra, foto, data te gjitha. 
> Cka po te duhet me shume?...vetem me t'pas thirr edhe ne dasem


 KAAA kjo eshte e rralle  sdi cka ju tham,doshta jane knaq po ato pare kishi ba mire mi shpenzu duke ba sevap....apo ja futa kote.

----------


## Renea

> Genjeshter , nga ato qe vetem gogolat i hane.
> 
> Posi jo mer , fshatari , cuditerisht miliarder , po harxhoka 200 mije euro per synetin e djalit. 
> 
> 60 mije euro shpenzoi vajza e sulltanit te bruneit per datelindjen e saj , e babai i saj ka aq lek sa per te blere tere maqedonine bashke me fshatarin e kamur te saj 
> 
> pallavra



smth_poetic , darsma me modeste kushton 10.000 euro ketu tek ne ( darsma e djalit). Me pak luks arrin ne 20.000 euro pa problem.
Pastaj ankohemi te varfer , ja kalojm edhe sulltaneve :P

----------


## ardiana luzha

> Shyqyr qe s'ka Gostivari dalje ne deti...


 Ski faj se ishe ba darsmja e synetis ne dete :syte zemra:

----------

